# How many of you make your own Lures?



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

I try lots of stuff everthing from bottle caps, to pieces of glass, You all should try it stuff laying around all over the place pick up the garbage around the bank and see what you can catch with it. You'd be amazed with what you can come up with.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Once made a spoon type lure with a Dr. Pepper can & it caught fish. I don't think it much matters if the fish are hungry they will bite it.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I sliced open a halibut in Alaska one day and out popped an old Pepsi can... I've also caught lots of kokanee and trout on makeshift lures from pop cans.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Back in Hawaii, we would make topwater lures, Rapalas were too expensive. One day when we weren't catching in a hot-spot, my uncle comes by and says, put on a hot dog and you'll catch. He was close to drunk at the time and all 6 of us fishing brushed off his suggestion. When he got done with a couple more beers, he bit the end of the hot dog to make it blunt. He casts out and on his 2nd cast, he brings in a 7 pound Papio.

I never would've believed that it would work. Apparently, that is his go-to when everything else fails. It doesn't catch everytime, but that day, right in front of me, it worked and I was stunned.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I was fly fishing on the Logan river one day and saw some guys using raw hamburger to catch fish. I was skeptical until they showed me all the fish the caught. I have tried carving some lures out of wood in the past they worked but not as good as other stuff I've used.


----------

